# Nursery and Play groups for toddlers moving to Lisbon/Cascais area



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

We are moving to Lisbon/ Cascais area (don't know EXACTLY where yet) from London. I need help finding a bilingual nursery situation for my daughter who is three and my son who will be two. Three days a week. 

Also are there any "stay and plays" or play groups... what do locals and expats do with their toddler age children. There aren't many playgrounds that I've found when visiting. 

Any general advise or good tips for a family from London moving to sunny Portugal? 

Thanks!!!


----------

